# D7000 aficionados........  MB-D11 Knock-offs!



## 480sparky (May 4, 2011)

These popped up on Fleabay this morning, for anyone interested in getting a cheap MB-D11 knock-off:

Battery grip Holder B2H For Nikon D7000 Camera MB-D11 | eBay

Multi-Power Battery Grip fr Nikon DSLR D7000 MB-D11 B2H | eBay

Camera Photo Pro Battery Grip MB-D11 For NIKON D7000 | eBay

Multi-Power Battery Grip for Nikon DSLR D7000 MB-D11 | eBay

Vertical DSLR Battery Grip Pack for Nikon D7000 MB-D11 | eBay

Multi-Power Battery Grip fr Nikon DSLR D7000 MB-D11 B2H | eBay

D7000 battery grip and EN-EL15 FOR NIKON MB-D11 D7000 | eBay 


*I'm not endorsing them in any way.... just posting them FYI.*


----------



## msuggs (May 4, 2011)

I've seen these. Wonder if anyone has tried one?


----------



## itf (May 4, 2011)

Who wants to buy one and test it out? xD


----------



## SunnyHours (May 4, 2011)

I wonder if these pics are actual pics of the product or if it's Nikon...cause the build quality seems pretty nice for a knock-off...


----------



## 480sparky (May 5, 2011)

itf said:


> Who wants to buy one and test it out? xD


 
I'll take one for the team........ I just dropped $60 for one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Other than the rubber part on the genuine Nikon version (With their MB-D11 model number & logo, etc), they all look exactly the same.  My guess is they're made in the same factory anyway.  This is the same suspicion the folks at my local camera store have.


----------



## boomer (May 5, 2011)

Nice! Keep us posted on how you like it!


----------



## 480sparky (May 5, 2011)

boomer said:


> Nice! Keep us posted on how you like it!


 

As Rowan & Martin would say, "You bet your sweet bippy!"


----------



## msuggs (May 5, 2011)

I may do the same. They have one for the D40 also at around $29.


----------



## rainking (May 5, 2011)

480sparky said:


> itf said:
> 
> 
> > Who wants to buy one and test it out? xD
> ...




Cool. Can't wait to see your official review thread.


----------



## Stradawhovious (May 5, 2011)

And here I just dropped two fiddy on the Nikon version.

Oh well.  At least Mine is warranteed.  Besides, I just don't feel comfortable ordering anything from China and Hong Kong.

Not sure why, just feels Hinky to me.


----------



## 480sparky (May 5, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> And here I just dropped two fiddy on the Nikon version.
> 
> Oh well.  At least Mine is warranteed.  Besides, I just don't feel comfortable ordering anything from China and Hong Kong.
> 
> Not sure why, just feels Hinky to me.




Uh........ where do you think the MB-D11 is made?


----------



## Stradawhovious (May 5, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > And here I just dropped two fiddy on the Nikon version.
> ...



Well duh, but it has the Nikon name on it, and I bought it from the mom and pop shop down the street.  Its not some knock off that I'm ordering from some anonymous fly-by nighter in China.  No recourse if that transaction goes south......


----------



## 480sparky (May 5, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Well duh, but it has the Nikon name on it, and I bought it from the mom and pop shop down the street.  Its not some knock off that I'm ordering from some anonymous fly-by nighter in China.  No recourse if that transaction goes south......



True, but sixty bucks isn't going to have that huge of an effect on my economic stability.  Four times that.... it starts to sting a bit.

Besides, I'm about 10 grand up using ebay over the years.


----------



## Stradawhovious (May 5, 2011)

480sparky said:


> True, but sixty bucks isn't going to have that huge of an effect on my economic stability. Four times that.... it starts to sting a bit.
> 
> Besides, I'm about 10 grand up using ebay over the years.


 
Fair enough.... Keep us posted!


----------



## rainking (May 11, 2011)

Did you get it yet?


----------



## 480sparky (May 11, 2011)

Not yet.  It will probably be another week or so.


----------



## Stradawhovious (May 13, 2011)

How about now?  Do you have it now?


----------



## ghache (May 13, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> How about now? Do you have it now?


 
Everytime i order something from china it takes around 21 days to be delivered. 

CHILL OUT.


----------



## 480sparky (May 13, 2011)

I hope everyone doesn't end up like the kids in the back of the car....... "Are we there yet?  Are we there yet?  Are we there yet?  Are we there yet? "


----------



## ghache (May 13, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I hope everyone doesn't end up like the kids in the back of the car....... "Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? "



Stradawhovious started the ballroom lol


----------



## Stradawhovious (May 15, 2011)

ghache said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > How about now? Do you have it now?
> ...


 

It was obviously a joke. Please take a look at the time stamps on the two quotes in question, and take your own advice. ( I'm amazed I have to point this out, but since my name has been sullied over it, here-goes..) Original statement "I expect it to take a couple of weeks..." 2 days later "Is it here yet"

Get it now?  Besides, Like I give a **** whether or not someone who isn't me gets something in the mail.

Jeesh. It's amazing how many folks here are completely devoid of humor.

Lighten up Francis.


----------



## msuggs (May 20, 2011)

I ordered one also. I also ordered a diffusser from one of the other china ebay stores and got it on Wed. Took 12 days.
My grip tracking shows it was in Chicago on Monday. Hopefully soon.


Update 5/23:
Mine arrived, but it's in the mail room waiting to be delivered.
I also noticed they dropped the price from $59 to $52 on these.


----------



## msuggs (May 23, 2011)

Got mine today. Seems to function just fiiine. Fit and finish are a match to the camera. See pics.
I programmed the AF/AE button on the grip to pull match the Fn button on the camera and it works.
Will give it a full test next week on vacation, but so far so good.

Not having seen an original grip for the D7000, I would say this one looks factory.
The only problem now is it barely fits in my lowepro flipside 200, but the zipper does close.

Got it in about 2 weeks from placing the order.

Here's the pics :










You can see the slot to stow the rubber seal from the camera. It fits really well.










These show the finish match really well

















This one shows the second battery in the grip is recognized and using it first.


----------



## boomer (May 23, 2011)

Dang! Looks nice! Looking forward to hearing how you like it after some use 

Edit: how does the vertical D-pad seem to work? Responsive? Also, what buyer did you buy off of eBay?


----------



## msuggs (May 24, 2011)

boomer said:


> Dang! Looks nice! Looking forward to hearing how you like it after some use
> 
> Edit: how does the vertical D-pad seem to work? Responsive? Also, what buyer did you buy off of eBay?


 
The D-pad is small, but functions fine and seems to respond well. I will give it a real workout on vacation next week up in NH.
Sorry, I meant to include this, I bought it from (greatfoto). Paid $59.90 with free shipping. Took about 2 weeks. 
I see where they now lowered the price to $52.11. Listing says sale ends in 4 days.
Battery grip Holder B2H For Nikon D7000 Camera MB-D11 - eBay (item 230617548359 end time Jun-03-11 02:57:23 PDT)


----------



## wilsoncs3980 (May 24, 2011)

Just ordered one too.  I'll post again when it arrives.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 24, 2011)

480sparky said:


> itf said:
> 
> 
> > Who wants to buy one and test it out? xD
> ...


 
I wonder if this is the case^^^^^^

Wow I may order one too. My D7000 will be here Thurs. according to UPS


----------



## itf (May 24, 2011)

The other thread said that the scroll wheel works backward on the grip.


----------



## ghache (May 24, 2011)

it look like its the same thing as the nikon. well, i have a mb-d11 for sale, 200$ any takers ?


----------



## 480sparky (May 24, 2011)

itf said:


> The other thread said that the scroll wheel works backward on the grip.


 

Just the rear one.  The front one works 'correctly'.


----------



## msuggs (May 24, 2011)

480sparky said:


> itf said:
> 
> 
> > The other thread said that the scroll wheel works backward on the grip.
> ...


 

I think I did notice this, but haven't tried it out much.
Don't think it would be a problem for me.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 24, 2011)

I just ordered one


----------



## boomer (May 31, 2011)

Just got mine! Good stuff. Everything works great. I got mine on the 3rd day! Fast shipping lol

Not bad for $49 dollars shipped 

Let me know if anyone wants more pictures...

Vertical Battery Grip for Nikon D7000 MB-D11 EN-EL15 | eBay


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 31, 2011)

wish mine would hurry and get here too


----------



## wilsoncs3980 (Jun 2, 2011)

Got mine in the mail today.  I must say for the money it's pretty decent.  The fit is awesome.  Overall build quality I would rate as just ok.  The buttons and dials seem a little cheap.  For 52.00 delivered I'm very happy.  You can buy 5 of these for the price of a Nikon one.  I wish I could find a Nikon one to compare it too.  All my dials seem to work the same as the ones on the body.  None of mine work backwards.  Took mine less than a week to get here.  I buy a lot of stuff on Ebay and I've dealt with many different sellers from Hong Kong and have not had any trouble with any of them.  I bought some Hoya Pro1 D filters for about half of B&H prices, hopefully they aren't some cheap knock-offs.  Seller answered all my questions very quickly.  We'll see how that purchase turns out.


----------



## wravenstein (Jun 2, 2011)

I actually bought one of these from ebay, the actual battery doesn't fit in the grip, but the standby for the nikon D7000 battery, and the 6 AA's fits so..... guess its a wash.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 2, 2011)

glad you all got yours, bet mine makes it to my house tomorrow 

China Post
Processed through Sort Facility, Jun-02-11, 17:53 PM, *TAMPA**, FL, 33605*
Processed through Sort Facility, May-31-11, 19:08 PM, CHICAGO, IL, 60701
Foreign International Dispatch, May-29-11, 08:45 AM, SHENZHEN EMS
Foreign Acceptance, May-28-11, 19:06 PM


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 4, 2011)

*I LOVE MINE* - works marvelously  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This forum rocks, thanks OP.


----------



## Lunchbox (Jun 8, 2011)

ordered one also, hope it gets here quick


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 8, 2011)

Lunchbox said:


> ordered one also, hope it gets here quick


 
You're going to love it.  I used mine today on macro shots for the first time.


----------



## Lunchbox (Jun 8, 2011)

hope its decent, i loved my nikon grip on the d200


----------



## cleary71 (Jun 9, 2011)

Did anyone buy it with the extra battery?   I was wondering if that is the same as a certified Nikon one.  Also it looks like it is temporarily on sale for under $50 now . . . 

Battery grip Holder B2H For Nikon D7000 Camera MB-D11 | eBay

For those of you who didn't buy it with the battery, does your original battery fit inside this?  I would hate to have to unscrew this everytime I had to charge the battery.

Thanks!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, it holds the battery


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 9, 2011)

cleary71 said:


> ..........., does your original battery fit inside this?  I..............


 

Most of them come with two battery inserts.  One for the 'factory' EN-EL15 battery and the other for 6 AAs.


----------



## Lunchbox (Jun 14, 2011)

I bought from linkdelight and ordered it on 6/3 and the tracking number works but it hasnt updated since 6/8.  i am so damn impatient and now worried since i havent gotten an update...lol

i hope it didnt get lost.


----------



## Lunchbox (Jun 16, 2011)

Got mine today.  Overall I am happy with it for the price.  Definitely lower quality than the nikon but thats to be expected.  if this one was to break i might try to find a used nikon one or something but for 52$ this is pretty nice.

My rear dial is reversed also.


----------

